# Auger belt too loose on Poulan Pro PR241



## ZCT73CGS (Dec 19, 2020)

During last week's snowstorm my auger stopped turning. I checked the shear pins and they were intact. Upon removing the belt cover I saw that that auger belt had slipped. The manual says that the belt cannot be tightened and should be replaced if it starts to slip. I replaced it today even though the original belt was still in decent condition. I followed the instructions in the manual and the belt does sit loose when the pulley is not engaged. Upon firing it up the belt slipped again so I put it back and recorded a video of the auger being engaged and disengaged. The belt wobbles as soon as you release tension on the control panel. Both times when it has slipped the belt came off the disc connected to the lower auger assembly (not the disc attached to the engine that is shown in the video). I'm not sure what else I can do here. I guess the issue is with the idler arm but it is a solid piece of metal connected with springs and has a roller on the end that makes contact with the belt. I'm not too sure what can be wrong with it, can springs wear out due to normal wear and tear and need replacement? 

Link:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Move to a smaller belt size.


----------



## ZCT73CGS (Dec 19, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Move to a smaller belt size.


The belt I used is an identical match to the one that was on it. But the blower used to be repaired under a service contract so it is possible the wrong belt was on there to begin with.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF "Z"









I too would recommend a shorter belt. Have you tried looking up the correct belt from a manual or online ? Can you post the model # off the ID plate on the machine ?
If they use the PR241 for the model number, sears is calling for a P/N 581832401 on their site - - > Poulan PR241 (96192009200) gas snowblower parts | Sears PartsDirect
It appears to be a 4L X 35.4"


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure there is not adjustment to tighten up the belt? most machines have an adjustment of some sort. also with the machine off have you tried moving the impeller shaft up, down or side to side? maybe i am imagining it but i almost wonder if the impeller bearing might be worn out


----------



## ZCT73CGS (Dec 19, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF "Z"
> View attachment 172036
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome. The plate on the blower says the model is the PR241. The belt you listed is definitely the OEM belt but where are you reading the size of the belt is 35.4"? I'm currently using a 4L370 belt because no store around here stocks the OEM belt (I called around to a couple of local hardware stores and brought the old belt in to get it matched.)


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

ZCT73CGS said:


> I followed the instructions in the manual and the belt does sit loose when the pulley is not engaged. Upon firing it up the belt slipped again so I put it back and recorded a video of the auger being engaged and disengaged. The belt wobbles as soon as you release tension on the control panel.


In the video the large auger pulley appears to continues to spin freely for quite some time after the auger belt tensioner pulley has been backed off and the belt is visually loose. Isn't the large auger pulley supposed to stop almost immediately when the auger control is released? It looks to me as if the brake isn't working. 

I don't know how the Poulan brake works, but on my blower, when the auger control is released, the brake presses against the back of the belt where it goes around the auger pulley, thereby stopping both the belt and the pulley. In addition, when the auger control is activated, the brake backs off but is still close to the pulley, and would act to retain the belt in place were it to try to lift out for some reason.


----------



## ZCT73CGS (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys. I managed to find the OEM belt at a nearby Lowes. It was sold under the Husqvarna brand name (parent company) and even though the sku didn't match on the Lowes website the packaging listed the correct part number. 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-Impeller-Belt-for-Snow-Blower/999909383

It is smaller than the belt I had and has a different color and texture. The fit is much better. The belt I bought yesterday is an identical match to the one that was on there which makes me believe the Sears warranty repair service used a standard sized belt that costs half as much probably because it was what they had in the truck.


----------



## njdaveskiing (Feb 11, 2021)

ZCT73CGS said:


> During last week's snowstorm my auger stopped turning. I checked the shear pins and they were intact. Upon removing the belt cover I saw that that auger belt had slipped. The manual says that the belt cannot be tightened and should be replaced if it starts to slip. I replaced it today even though the original belt was still in decent condition. I followed the instructions in the manual and the belt does sit loose when the pulley is not engaged. Upon firing it up the belt slipped again so I put it back and recorded a video of the auger being engaged and disengaged. The belt wobbles as soon as you release tension on the control panel. Both times when it has slipped the belt came off the disc connected to the lower auger assembly (not the disc attached to the engine that is shown in the video). I'm not sure what else I can do here. I guess the issue is with the idler arm but it is a solid piece of metal connected with springs and has a roller on the end that makes contact with the belt. I'm not too sure what can be wrong with it, can springs wear out due to normal wear and tear and need replacement?
> 
> Link:


How about the guard that keeps the belt from flying off the pulley? Is that the original one or homemade? Most have a guard that encircles the top half of the pulley.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF njdaveskiing









On that twin shaft engine that appears to be the original keeper or guard that just goes on the one side of the pulley.


.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i know the original poster hasn't been back since but there is a cable adjustment on the cable right behind the engine. he likely just needed to adjust that and his old belt would have worked just fine. the adjuster is in the middle of the cable since it has the adjustable height hand controls. i know i did this exact adjustment to a machine for someone just yesterday. i used pliers and a 10mm wrench to adjust it.


----------



## ZCT73CGS (Dec 19, 2020)

crazzywolfie said:


> i know the original poster hasn't been back since but there is a cable adjustment on the cable right behind the engine. he likely just needed to adjust that and his old belt would have worked just fine. the adjuster is in the middle of the cable since it has the adjustable height hand controls. i know i did this exact adjustment to a machine for someone just yesterday. i used pliers and a 10mm wrench to adjust it.


I'll take a look at that next time I have a chance and I'll keep it in mind if the new cable starts to slip. I found the OEM belt at Lowes sold under the name Husqvarna. It was definitely a smaller belt than the one that was on there. I have been using it a lot these passed few weeks and it worked like a charm.

Oddly enough after I installed the new belt the auger would slowly start to turn while idle and would get faster as it gained momentum. I bet the adjustment that you mentioned would have prevented that. Maybe the previous mechanic that serviced it had used that adjustment to get the previous belt to work. After one use the problem went away, the auger no longer spins while idle. I appreciate the tip even be after all these weeks.


----------

